# Ph1 parts 810



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Lost my storage for my parts plow. 03 810, all functions work, needs Molboard that's why it's a parts plow, rust and holes underneath.
It has the gold motor, so early hydraulics.
Located in nwi, I have no way to load. It does operate so it can be hooked up.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pass side wing is new(er). Wing to slide box pins were taken out and greased when serviced. Has the polar edges, but there pretty much worn down.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Why is it in WI d? (free bump)


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Why is it in WI d? (free bump)


Believe that is North West Indiana.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Why is it in WI d? (free bump)


Nwi....or northwest indiana...or the region


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Ooooooooohh :hammerhead:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------

